
The National Inquirer Is Up for Sale - mrsmee89
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-10/national-enquirer-is-put-up-for-sale-in-wake-of-bezos-scandal
======
newppc
Would truly love to know who's actually buying this publication on a regular
basis.

I'm assuming 80% of sales are impulse purchases in the checkout line, but
really, who is getting these delivered to their door (if that's a thing).

------
massivecali
The title of the publication is National Enquirer according to the actual
article title. "National Enquirer Is Put Up for Sale After Bezos, Trump
Scandals"

